# Mafia DirectX PLease Help



## zoki87 (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi my name is zoki and i am having trouble with Mafia and DirectX when i install Mafia and try to run it i get on Init Error i tought that it was b/c my video card was week, i changed the card and i still get the error i checked my DirectX and i found a problem here is my DxDiag
________________________________________________

System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 7/28/2003, 15:16:54
Machine name: Computer
Operating System: Microsoft Windows ME (4.90, Build 3000) 
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Compaq
System Model: Compaq PC 
BIOS: 
Processor: Intel Pentium III, ~1000MHz
Memory: 126MB RAM
Page File: 120MB used, 1801MB available
DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0901
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 4.08.00.0400

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: Several files (dpnwsock.dll, dpnmodem.dll) are missing!
You should reinstall DirectX to get the latest version.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No input devices detected.
No problems found.
Network Tab: The registry information for the service provider 'DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider' is missing or damaged. You should reinstall DirectX.
The registry information for the service provider 'DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider' is missing or damaged. You should reinstall DirectX.
The registry information for the service provider 'DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider' is missing or damaged. You should reinstall DirectX.
The registry information for the service provider 'DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider' is missing or damaged. You should reinstall DirectX.
You should reinstall DirectX to get the latest version.
please help me if u can if u got on answer please write it here or E-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

well have you downloaded and reinstalled directx
www.microsoft.com/directx


----------



## zoki87 (Jul 28, 2003)

Yes, a couple of times i re-installed it from a cd and i downloaded it from the microsoft website.. and still doesnt want to work i really dont know what to do. oh and when install it and it's restarting ym PC it takes a REALLY LONG TIME it on that Windows Me screen for a long time.. and i press escape and gives me all of these messeges like windows could not upgrade from 1% to 2% and then at the bottom it sais windows could not upgrade one or more files, windows may not function properly press any key to continue


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

see this microsoft article about renaming the wininit file to correct that error

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;283069


----------



## zoki87 (Jul 28, 2003)

hey thanx that helped now i a not getting the error and i will download the directX again if it helps i'll tell you


----------



## zoki87 (Jul 28, 2003)

NOPE, still no luck i have tryed to d/l directX but still nothing infact when i re-install DirectX i get the freakin error when i restart my PC man i really want to play the game if anyone knows what to do please HELP!!!!


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

moving to windows forum, maybe someone knows how to deal with that error


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0901
DxDiag Version: 4.08.00.0400

These two should BOTH read: DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0901

I have just had to re-install DirectX, up-grading to 9.0b

It is better to download the DirectX 9.0b Redistributable, some 32,614 Kb and to run the install in safe mode, so that the sounds are not in use.

Just check the version number of DXDIAG.EXE, as above to get the correct DXDIAG Control Panel.

When you run DXDIAG again, in normal mode, if you see any yellow triangles, make a note of these files and go back into safe mode to delete them. Then run the setup again.

Better still, make a note of them now and delete when you first go into safe mode, BEFORE, running the install.

When you download: dx90b_redist.exe , you will run it and it will unzip the files into the: C:\WINDOWS\TEMP Folder. You then run it from there. So make sure that your TEMP folder is clear and that you have turned off any automatic TEMP Folder emptying programs such as, Delindex or EmpTemp before you do so.

I got the will not update 1% to 1% 2% as well but it has NOT affected anything.


----------



## zoki87 (Jul 28, 2003)

Wow thnks alot but that way to compliceted for me i dont know alot about computers but thatnks anyway maybe they'll do it in bestbuy


----------



## zoki87 (Jul 28, 2003)

So what i have to do is download DirectX again then go into safe mode delete the files with the yellow triangles and then install directX ????


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Are you still getting the "upgrade" error when trying to install?

delete wininit.ini again and follow Symantec's instructions here regarding the presence of 0 byte oem.inf files, regardless of whether the symptoms are exactly the same:

http://service4.symantec.com/SUPPORT/nav.nsf/pfdocs/2001041122464806


----------



## zoki87 (Jul 28, 2003)

thanks but i am not getting the error anymore but when i re-install DirectX i start getting the error,and i dont have any OEM files so that isnt the problem man this is weird


----------



## zoki87 (Jul 28, 2003)

So noone knows how to help me with my problem??!?!?!?!


----------



## zoki87 (Jul 28, 2003)

If anyone knows anything about my problem please write it down i will add another DxDiag if you want


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Try renaming the DirectX folder (C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\directx) to directy. Then try downloading DirectX again.


----------



## zoki87 (Jul 28, 2003)

What should i rename the file to ???


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Rename the entire FOLDER (not just a file) to "directy".
Then try to re-install


----------



## zoki87 (Jul 28, 2003)

thats what i meant the folder my bad


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Did you rename it?


----------



## zoki87 (Jul 28, 2003)

yep should i install it from a CD or download it


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

I would download it, so you are sure to get newest version.


----------



## zoki87 (Jul 28, 2003)

Yea i'm downlaoding it too,, man i hope this Works even id it dont thatnks for ur interest


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Yeah, I hope it works also.

And you're welcome.


----------



## zoki87 (Jul 28, 2003)

It didnt [email protected][email protected][email protected] here is the minimum requerments for Mafia the game i'm tryin to run


OS:Windows 98/me/xp with directX 8.1
CPU:500 MHz Pentium or AMD athlon
RAM:96 MB minimum
Hard Drive:1.8 gb free space
CD-Rom16X required
Graphics: DirectX 8.1 Compatable 3D accelerator card with 32MB ram
keyboard&mouse
I think that my pc is compateple with that???

got n e more ideas??


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Yes I do...hold a second please.


----------



## zoki87 (Jul 28, 2003)

sure i'll hold


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

OK...this was mentioned before but I'm not sure you did it. So lets do it now 

Click Start, Seach, Files Or Folders. Type in 'wininit.ini' and do the search. Then right-click the file and rename it 'wininit.old'

Try to install again, this time from CD.

Should fix ya right up


----------



## zoki87 (Jul 28, 2003)

been there done that renamed it acouple of times. it fixes the upgrade error and when i install directX it happenes again


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

And what is the last error message you got?


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Well I did find your missing .dll files...

http://www.isdn-net.de/treiber-archiv/sysfiles/dll/d/dpnmodem.zip

http://www.isdn-net.de/treiber-archiv/sysfiles/dll/d/dpnwsock.zip

Might try unzipping them to you C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM directory and see if that helps.

I'm still looking for more info. What was the LAST error message you got?


----------



## zoki87 (Jul 28, 2003)

OH thanks the last error messege i got was when i installed the DirectX i got the Upgrade error and here is a error when i try to play Mafia it gives me "INIT" error here is what i get when i try to run America's Army

Direct3DCreate8 failed.

History: CreateDirect3D <- UD3DRenderDevice::Init <- UGameEngine::Init <- InitEngine


----------



## zoki87 (Jul 28, 2003)

i've been to the site you gave me but 

error 400: Bad Request


Die angegebene URL ist syntaktisch nicht korrekt.

i get that error lol damn this is messed up
here it is in english

The indicated URL is syntactically not correct.


----------



## zoki87 (Jul 28, 2003)

and about that Wininit.ini file i search for it bout it never finds it i search on local hard drives [c;:d] but when i search for Wininit alone it gives me a file and i change it to .old and then it dosnt give me the upgrade error


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zoki87:_
> *and about that Wininit.ini file i search for it bout it never finds it i search on local hard drives [c;:d] but when i search for Wininit alone it gives me a file and i change it to .old and then it dosnt give me the upgrade error *


OK!!! Thats what we needed 

To get your .dll files, just right-click on both the following links and choose 'save target as' and put them in your C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM directory......

http://www.isdn-net.de/treiber-archiv/sysfiles/dll/d/dpnmodem.zip

http://www.isdn-net.de/treiber-archiv/sysfiles/dll/d/dpnwsock.zip

(Don't forget to unzip them first  )

Now on to your error messages....

Is your video card 3D capable? If you aren't sure, just tell me what kind it is and I'll look it up if I can.

And could I get you to post the rest of your system specs (CPU speed, RAM, operating system)?


----------



## zoki87 (Jul 28, 2003)

OK first about the links they dont work either way i cant go to them or right-click em
about my video card it is a PCI G-Force2 MX 400 i think that it's 3D capable because DirectX 9 came with it 

40Gb hard drive
OS: Windows ME
processorentium 3 processor Genuinelntel~1000Mhz
memory:126MB Ram

is that all or do u need more


----------



## zoki87 (Jul 28, 2003)

If you need somemore info i'll be happy to put it up


----------



## zoki87 (Jul 28, 2003)

PLEASE HELP IF YOU CAN


----------



## zoki87 (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey Panzer are you still gonna help me solve my problem??? or are you out of ideas


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

have you tried uninsatlling/removing your old Directx first? Use this propgram - its called directx buster. Read the instructions first. http://www.dxbuster.de/index_e.html

Also, it may not help but try the latest Nvidia drivers from http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp


----------



## zoki87 (Jul 28, 2003)

So what i have to do is download the program and Run it in SAFE MODE or normal mode


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

If the instrustions Triple6 gave ya don't work, here is a whole search dealing with the Direct3DCreate8 Error.

And here is a forum dedicate just to Mafia.

You know the eroor messages you are getting better than we do, so you might want to do a quick search in that forum.

If you still can't figure it out, post again and we'll think of something else


----------



## Corleone (Aug 9, 2003)

I have had the same problem but fixed it today. It was caused by a file in DirectX not being WHQL certified.

I had to reinstall my display adapter with the latest driver, making sure it was WHQL certified.

Now Mafia works fine.


----------



## zoki87 (Jul 28, 2003)

Finally someone with a same prob. hey can u pleas tell me what to do??? please


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You should also have a cruise through this thread, many were receiving the same or similar errors, some seemed to have resolved them through various means:

http://tinyurl.com/jjef

Have you tried deleting the installation folder prior to reinstallation of the game?

See also, if you haven't tried this:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;812491


----------



## zoki87 (Jul 28, 2003)

Well i tryed that Thread and tried the help BUT NOTHING I MEAN NOTHING HELPS. maybe what that guy wrote down would help but i dont know alot about computers. I dont know how to do that if anyone knows PLEASE HELP. and if anyone has any idea what to do say it i have done everything on this thread and nothing helped. The only thing i didnt do was Corleone's b/c i dont know how to do it
and how do u find out wich display adepter I have


----------



## Corleone (Aug 9, 2003)

What graphics card do you have?

Once you have found it, I would go to the maker's site and look for the most up-to-date driver for you card and version of windows.

Your Direct X report is different from mine, but I think the problem might still be that you have drivers that are not WHQL certified (which I think means not approved by microsoft)

EDIT: And if you haven't already done so, you can download Direct X 9b


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

When you run dxdiag and click on the Display tab, the name of the currently detected Adapter will be shown on the left and the current driver version on the right. You should note carefully both of those.

You want to go to the vendor's site associated with the Adapter and see if there is an updated driver version available.

Post the information here and I'm sure folks will steer you to what may be available. It is best to obtain these from vendor's sites where ever possible and NOT from drivers forums if that can be avoided (you don't always know for sure what you are getting there)


----------



## zoki87 (Jul 28, 2003)

Ok thanks guys i will post my dirvers.
graphics card-PCI NVIdia GeForce2 MX 400
Main Driver-nvdisp.drv


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Your NVidia adapter is supported by the latest release available below. Given the release date I'm sure they must be later than your current version; and you can be sure DirectX 9 is fully compatible.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win9x_44.03

See also: http://www.nvidia.com/object/driver_installation_hints.html


----------



## Corleone (Aug 9, 2003)

Is Mafia working now?


----------

